# fuel economy



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

am looking at buying a new truck. last 3 pickups i've owned were diesel. thinking gas this time. today, diesel was $4.36 a gallon, gas was $3.89. my duramax at 75 mpg will do about 16.5-17 mpg empty. i'm guessing a gasser will do 12-13. i want a 3/4 ton because i want to pull a 5th wheel camper with it, so if i go gasser, will have to get the larger engine to make sure there's no power issues. by the time you pay extra for the diesel, higher priced fuel....i wonder if it won't be about a wash losing the mileage the gasser will give me?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

You will be disappointed in the power of the gas. I would stick with the diesel myself. I like the power though.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A friend of mine retired & had the same idea.

Pulling a 34' tail dragger...

Got rid of a Dodge Diesel for a Chevy gasser...Big block...

Chitty MPG and ok power....

Traded for a Ford Diesel & is now a happy camper again...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's not just about the mileage. A diesel will be less stressed pulling heavy loads as well as having an easier time pulling them too. 

You also get better resale/trade in when it's time to get rid of it.

Also think about how much you'd drive it empty. The mileage is a lot better empty. After a few tweaks on my 6 year old diesel, here was 2 weeks of driving empty


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks for all your replies. i don't know.....i just went to chevy's website...and did a build on the truck i want...bear in mind, these are MSRP's...identical truck, only dif is the 6.0 liter gasser, and the duramax....

duramax MSRP $56080.00
6.0 liter $47665.00
dif in MSRP $8395.00

let's say the duramax averaged 17 mpg and the gasser 13 hiway mpg. at current gas prices of $3.86 and diesel of $4.38 per gallon...it would cost me 30 cents a mile fuel wise to driver the gasser, 26 cents a mile to drive the duramax, or $4,000.00 more to drive the gasser fuel wise every 100k miles. just the dif in the engine upgrade costs...that's damn near 250k miles just to offset the dif in the upgrade.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

The diesel is going to be worth more when you sell it. That difference in purchase cost is not totally lost, some yes but not all.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Not to mention the higher cost of maintaining an oil burner.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Not to mention the higher cost of maintaining an oil burner.


Can't beat a diesel engine for longevity...it's just when something goes you pay through the nose for it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Can't beat a diesel engine for longevity...it's just when something goes you pay through the nose for it.


Bah, you can get 300k plus out of any gas engine these days too.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Bah, you can get 300k plus out of any gas engine these days too.


and i will never put 300k miles on it


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got both, I just am happier driving the diesel. Especially the new Ford, you can't even hardly hear it running:thumbsup: Diesel is going to cost more period, but I think it's worth it:clap:


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

My 2011 GMC Sierra 2500 6.0 liter gasser gets great mileage , averages a whopping 9.8 M.P.G. empty .  But it has plenty of towing power and a :blink: thats it :sad: at $4.10 a gallon , can it get get any worse :laughing:


----------



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is the step by step way to calculate the break even point.


Step 1: get the gallons of fuel we will use in x miles


For the gas car: 
(gallons) x 
(x miles)/(29 miles per gallon)= (x miles) x ---------- = --- gallons
(29 miles) 29


For the diesel car: 
(gallons) x 
(x miles)/(32 miles per gallon)= (x miles) x ---------- = --- gallons
(32 miles) 32



Step 2: get the cost for that much fuel

gas: ((x/29) gallons)(1.16 dollars per gallon)= x(1.16/29) dollars

diesel: ((x/32) gallons)(1.04 dollars per gallon)= x(1.04/32) dollars

Now that we know how much it will cost in fuel to drive both x miles, 
we need to make one final observation. When we defined x we said it 
was the miles we had to drive so that we paid off the additional cost 
of a diesel engine. Thus we know that the cost of driving the gas car 
x miles is equal to the cost of driving the diesel car plus the cost 
of the diesel engine. In a math equation this is:

x(1.16/29) = x(1.04/32) + 427.65

So all we need to do is solve for x.

x(0.04) = x(0.0325) + 427.65
x(0.04) - x(0.0325) = 427.65
x((0.04) - (0.0325)) = 427.65
x(0.0075) = 427.65
x = 427.65/0.0075
= 57,020 miles


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the v10 ford. 

I just traveled 1100 miles over 2 days on Mon/Tue and I got 14.8 MPG:thumbsup:

Up here, a diesel adds over 10k to the sticker price.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

dvatt said:


> Here is the step by step way to calculate the break even point.
> 
> 
> Step 1: get the gallons of fuel we will use in x miles
> ...


57k miles would pay off the extra $8k ?

The numbers above are greek to me.


----------



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

Give me the mpg of the gas and diesel and the cost of the gas engine and the Diesel engine


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

dvatt said:


> Here is the step by step way to calculate the break even point.
> 
> 
> Step 1: get the gallons of fuel we will use in x miles
> ...


you need to change the variables....fuel here is $4.36, gas is $3.89. my diesel does 17 mpg. dealer that wants to sell me either or...is saying the 6.0 will do 13.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Like the others have said the diesel option is not just about fuel mileage and power. For me the truck was an investment. My 06 D-Max still books for $20k, far more than a gasser. My plan initially was to keep the truck 10yrs but now i am expecting at least 12yrs out of it. It also has a far superior driveline than the gasser so i have fewer issues with breakage or wearing out parts. Then there is the fuel mileage and power difference. I am happy with the power and every time i think the diesel is just OK i get in my little 1500 gasser with a 5.3 and proceed to infuriate myself with its lack of power, this makes me happy with my diesel power again because it is easy to get used to and forget how much power we do have. 

Honestly the truck to buy right now if you can find one is the 2012 Dodge 2500 or 3500 with the Cummins. It still does not have the eurea injection but it will for the 2013 models. If you can find one that would be the truck to buy IMO. I know several guys here who have traded in D-Maxs and Powerstrokes in on the new Dodges and love them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Other then the engine, the drive trains are the same in the hd trucks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> Like the others have said the diesel option is not just about fuel mileage and power. For me the truck was an investment. My 06 D-Max still books for $20k, far more than a gasser. My plan initially was to keep the truck 10yrs but now i am expecting at least 12yrs out of it. It also has a far superior driveline than the gasser so i have fewer issues with breakage or wearing out parts. Then there is the fuel mileage and power difference. I am happy with the power and every time i think the diesel is just OK i get in my little 1500 gasser with a 5.3 and proceed to infuriate myself with its lack of power, this makes me happy with my diesel power again because it is easy to get used to and forget how much power we do have.
> 
> Honestly the truck to buy right now if you can find one is the 2012 Dodge 2500 or 3500 with the Cummins. It still does not have the eurea injection but it will for the 2013 models. If you can find one that would be the truck to buy IMO. I know several guys here who have traded in D-Maxs and Powerstrokes in on the new Dodges and love them.


The Cummins is probably the truck to get but you are adding a cool 7K onto the sticker price with that engine. 

7K can buy a lot of gas...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

dayexco said:


> thanks for all your replies. i don't know.....i just went to chevy's website...and did a build on the truck i want...bear in mind, these are MSRP's...identical truck, only dif is the 6.0 liter gasser, and the duramax....
> 
> duramax MSRP $56080.00
> 6.0 liter $47665.00
> ...


The new diesel will get crappy gas mileage too. They have all the new pollution crap on them and soot control. A buddy got a 250 Ford and he was getting 11-12 MPG (diesel). After about a year he got rid of it and got a 2500 GM which got 13-15 MPG. He said going up big hills with a trailer was a little harder to do with the gasser but overall he was much happier with it. Fuel was less, MPGs were better and oil changes cost $25 not $100


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> The new diesel will get crappy gas mileage too. They have all the new pollution crap on them and soot control. A buddy got a 250 Ford and he was getting 11-12 MPG (diesel). After about a year he got rid of it and got a 2500 GM which got 13-15 MPG. He said going up big hills with a trailer was a little harder to do with the gasser but overall he was much happier with it. Fuel was less, MPGs were better and oil changes cost $25 not $100


Ontop of that you have to take into account the time value of money. If you are buying the truck cash then that's another 8K that is out of your hands until you reach the point of equality. Or if you finance the vehicle you have to add the financing rate to the 8K.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My brothers boss has two new f-350's they use for work. Pull a trailer with forms and bobcat, tools, etc. I think he said they were getting 8mpg, maybe 10 without a trailer.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

JT Wood said:


> I have the v10 ford.
> 
> I just traveled 1100 miles over 2 days on Mon/Tue and I got 14.8 MPG:thumbsup:
> 
> Up here, a diesel adds over 10k to the sticker price.


You sir, suck. My 2005 v10 averages 9 mpg. I have racks and boxes and the extra weight of them really kills fuel economy around town. 
I used to have a 96 powerstroke. Rusted on me and I went with the gas because of lower maintenance. I tell you though it is brutal putting fuel in this thing. The v8's do better for sure. But the difference between diesel and regular now is 20 cents at best. I haven't ran all my maintenance records to compare overall cost differences between the two trucks, but my gut is saying I should have stuck with diesel. Remember, the only maintenance differences between the two trucks is engine differences. The Powertrain and chassis are going to cost you the same regardless. Shocks, ball joints, brakes, tires. Unless you get into major engine stuff, maintenance should be somewhat similar.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> You sir, suck. My 2005 v10 averages 9 mpg. I have racks and boxes and the extra weight of them really kills fuel economy around town.
> I used to have a 96 powerstroke. Rusted on me and I went with the gas because of lower maintenance. I tell you though it is brutal putting fuel in this thing. The v8's do better for sure. But the difference between diesel and regular now is 20 cents at best. I haven't ran all my maintenance records to compare overall cost differences between the two trucks, but my gut is saying I should have stuck with diesel. Remember, the only maintenance differences between the two trucks is engine differences. The Powertrain and chassis are going to cost you the same regardless. Shocks, ball joints, brakes, tires. Unless you get into major engine stuff, maintenance should be somewhat similar.


Around town they are all murder on fuel, my half ton hemi will get 10-12 mpg if I'm only working downtown. Take it on the highway and it will run closer to 16-17.

The problem is you are sucking back massive amounts of fuel to accelerate your 8000 pound hunk of steel and plastic every 30 seconds.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep. I'm a feather foot too. I don't know if the gasser is cheaper yet or not. I haven't ran numbers. But it certainly seems more expensive as fuel is my largest expense with a vehicle. Power wise, it is close enough to my 96 diesel. I'm sure it isn't close to a comparable year diesel


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

angus242 said:


> It's not just about the mileage. A diesel will be less stressed pulling heavy loads as well as having an easier time pulling them too.
> 
> You also get better resale/trade in when it's time to get rid of it.
> 
> Also think about how much you'd drive it empty. The mileage is a lot better empty. After a few tweaks on my 6 year old diesel, here was 2 weeks of driving empty


What tweaks did u do? My 06 f250 king ranch is avg 13-16. Haven't done any all highway driving yet. I get my mpg from my scan gauge and calculator. The dash lies a lot.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 99 F250 with the V10. I purchased new and now have around 150K on it.

It's not a everyday truck anymore, but my mileage cannot be any better then 10 - 11 MPG, on a good day. It's now used mainly to haul my trailers. The engine has had no mechanical failures yet, other then a blown spark plug, yet. (knock on wood) 

I live up on a hill at about a 2000 ft elevation. The V10 is getting tired and really has to work to pull my trailers up that hill. My mechanic says that is not unusual. Engines do get tired. Just like us when we get older.

Do diesels have similar aging issues?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Although a camper is way lighter then what I pull, I would love to see any gas rig pull my gooseneck trailer and Lull telehandler (31,500#) and beat the 10mpg I get when doing it. I average now 15 on everyday driving,l and yeah, diesel is high, but until I actually buy a semi and trailer to move equipment, I will stick with the D-max. 

I got 344k from my '03, and my current truck, '07 3500, will go that far, I am betting.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Don't forget I think all the new diesels including the dodges now have to have the urea? injection.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I am and have been of the opinion for a long time that there are two main reasons to go with diesel over gas. One is good old fashioned torque and the other is longevity. 

Trying to acurrately figure cost benefit of one over the other is almost impossible as no one can predict if the truck they buy will need a new tranny at 150k or not. If you do a gasser would be the less expensive, if you don't diesel may be. Know if you go with diesel be prepared for maintenance cost cuz the repair bills are just as heavy duty as the engine. 

To me the decision is simple, if your towing needs justify diesel go with diesel if they don't go with gas. Also, for me, there is a third reason for diesel, exhaust smell. I love the smell of a diesel exhaust.

Now as a side note I wouldn't buy a new diesel to save my life unless I got one hell of a deal and I mean a jaw dropping, no one would believe it if you told them deal. On the flip side I wouldn't buy a used gas unless I was forced to by circumstances.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Eric K said:


> What tweaks did u do? My 06 f250 king ranch is avg 13-16. Haven't done any all highway driving yet. I get my mpg from my scan gauge and calculator. The dash lies a lot.


Since I got my truck, I've always gotten decent mileage. Basically stock, I'd _average_ 17.3MPG. 

I added a 4" exhaust (turbo back) and had my FICM rebuilt and tuned. The result was the computer mileage listed. While I doubt that is the true mileage, I know it's still pretty good.

I will be getting my truck back tomorrow after a decent overhaul. I hope to average a bit higher than 17.3 but time will time.

As with most vehicles, _how_ you drive is the ultimate mileage make or break.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Eaglei said:


> My 2011 GMC Sierra 2500 6.0 liter gasser gets great mileage , averages a whopping 9.8 M.P.G. empty .  But it has plenty of towing power and a :blink: thats it :sad: at $4.10 a gallon , can it get get any worse :laughing:


:blink:Somethings up. My '09 Chev 2500 6.0 gasser 4x4 gets 15 around town driving and it needs a tuneup pretty bad right now.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Dayexco, what size 5er you plan on towing?
Except for the ultralite's not many are made that a 2500 can really tow well, especially as gasser at that.

I will dig up a link that lets you punch in the numbers for all the relavent weights of trailer and tow vehicle to match what your can safely tow.

Be back later tonight.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> :blink:Somethings up. My '09 Chev 2500 6.0 gasser 4x4 gets 15 around town driving and it needs a tuneup pretty bad right now.


I agree Tim 9.8 mpg city and maybe 12 mpg highway is brutal . After reading these posts it seems like my dash may be telling lies but when i have to shell out over $100 at the pump every couple of days its hard to argue with . It just sucks .


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I get 13-15 all around on my '07 Sierra 2500 HD, but it's 2WD


----------



## HeyGuiher (Dec 22, 2010)

I average 23-24 mpg all day long in mixed driving conditions in my Ram 3500 SRW


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

03 F450 diesel 14.89-14.98pmg every day empty. With a 10k-15k trailer gets 12mpg. Wife has an 08 chevy 1500 it gets 16.5 highway. I also have a 2wd 4c ranger that gets 25mpg.

Cole


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

For calculating tow limits http://changingears.com/rv-sec-calc...iler_tongue_unit=e&margin=&tongue_percentage=


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Eaglei said:


> I agree Tim 9.8 mpg city and maybe 12 mpg highway is brutal . After reading these posts it seems like my dash may be telling lies but when i have to shell out over $100 at the pump every couple of days its hard to argue with . It just sucks .


Didn't think of it earlier, what size rear does your truck have?
A 4:10 would lower mileage but I don't think that much.
My Ram (5.7) I had before the Chevy had a 4:10 and mileage was down around 11-12.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That is why I try and limit my cruising speed to about 68mph. Keeps me at or just under 2k rpms. I run over that on the highway and I bet I get 2mpg worse.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> Didn't think of it earlier, what size rear does your truck have?
> A 4:10 would lower mileage but I don't think that much.
> My Ram (5.7) I had before the Chevy had a 4:10 and mileage was down around 11-12.


4.10 lowers mileage a lot. Most 3/4 ton gasses have 4.10. Most diesels are 3.55 or what ever they are for that company.
If there was a 3/4 ton with gas that ran 3.55 gears it would help mileage a ton, but it would be gutless as sh!t. 
It's the seam reason the f-4500 has 4.56 gears, tons it towing torque.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Eric K said:


> What tweaks did u do? My 06 f250 king ranch is avg 13-16. Haven't done any all highway driving yet. I get my mpg from my scan gauge and calculator. The dash lies a lot.


04 KR
35's and a small amount of lift. Toolbox and 75gallons of fuel in the bed.

Average about 16-17mpg. Really watching it empty on the highway and saving 600lbs of fuel in the bed I could push 21-22mpg I bet.
Truck also runs a 400ish hp tune to mildly balance out things.

That being said, I bought a HD truck. I expected to toss fuel mileage out the window when I bought it. The difference from 15-16mpg isn't enough to justify any means to me. Getting on the highway once under hard power could suck up that difference in fuel alone.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Things seem to be really changing in the American truck market. A buddy bought the Ford ecoboost to haul with. He gets great gas mileage and loves the power. He previously has a diesel.

Diesels are changing also. Everything seems to be headed the European route...... better gas mileage and less power.

I drove a new Mitsubishi Fuso the other day. Good gas mileage but way under powered.

Below is the new ford offering.....
http://m.autoblog.com/2012/03/28/diesel-returning-to-full-size-ford-vans/


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's the new Ram cargo.....

http://www.futureamericancars.com/ram/2013-ram-cargo-van/


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

one of the arguments to buying a diesel has been lower repair costs (less moving parts) in the later years of ownership, but with the government regulations creating new hi-tech approaches to lowering pollution (and subsequently fuel mileage) the appeal lessons. On the new MB Sprinters that use urea to lower emissions, the vehicle will stop operating if the additive is not added within a certain time frame


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Oconomowoc said:


> Here's the new Ram cargo.....
> 
> http://www.futureamericancars.com/ram/2013-ram-cargo-van/


they are estimating $30k for the van w/ a diesel engine-doesn't sound reasonable unless maybe it's a barebones box.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Other then the engine, the drive trains are the same in the hd trucks.


Negative, only the 8.1 and diesels have the Allison tranny. The 6.0 and new 6.2 have the modified 4l80E tranny or what they call now the Hydra-Matic 6-speed automatic transmission. The rear axle in the Duramax also has a larger ring/pinion with larger brakes/rotors. Not sure of the 8.1 but the 6.0/6.2 have the same rear axle as the 1500HD unless you get the 3500HD and then i believe you get the larger rear axle.


----------



## ckcad (Oct 22, 2012)

woodchuck2 said:


> Negative, only the 8.1 and diesels have the Allison tranny. The 6.0 and new 6.2 have the modified 4l80E tranny or what they call now the Hydra-Matic 6-speed automatic transmission. The rear axle in the Duramax also has a larger ring/pinion with larger brakes/rotors. Not sure of the 8.1 but the 6.0/6.2 have the same rear axle as the 1500HD unless you get the 3500HD and then i believe you get the larger rear axle.


True the 8.1 and diesels have allisons. However the new 6.0s have the 6l80e or the 6l90e. The 6.2s have the 6l80e. The first number in the front of the transmission model designates the amount of gears the trans has. Not quite sure about the axle but gm offers 3 different 14 bolt rear ends 9.5, 10.5 and 11.5. I believe the 6.2 is a 9.5 rg with a 6x5.5 lug pattern where as the 1500hd is an 8 lug.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I just bought a 2012 f350 and am getting 20+ highway and 17-18 in town. It has the 6.7 diesel.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

A bit off topic, but some of you may be interested in googling bluemotion technology. Six year old technology that was beating the Prius in fuel economy and emissions back then.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Bah, you can get 300k plus out of any gas engine these days too.


Sure, if you're not pulling heavy loads like a 5th wheel


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Another thing diesels have an advantage with towing - you don't drop mileage as quick when you start adding loads.

Every 3/4 ton gasser I've driven gets about 13mpg with a light load, more like 8 when you start pulling a loaded dump trailer. Similar truck with diesel got 16 loaded, 19 empty. Probably by the time you add the higher upkeep they cost about the same to operate. Diesel holds its value better, and does a better job so it's kind of a no brainer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> I've got both, I just am happier driving the diesel. Especially the new Ford, you can't even hardly hear it running:thumbsup: Diesel is going to cost more period, but I think it's worth it:clap:


Those new Fords you wouldn't know it was Diesel if it did not say so on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Eaglei said:


> My 2011 GMC Sierra 2500 6.0 liter gasser gets great mileage , averages a whopping 9.8 M.P.G. empty .  But it has plenty of towing power and a :blink: thats it :sad: at $4.10 a gallon , can it get get any worse :laughing:


Yes it could be $6.10 a gallon..:laughing:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

chris klee said:


> 4.10 lowers mileage a lot. Most 3/4 ton gasses have 4.10. Most diesels are 3.55 or what ever they are for that company.
> If there was a 3/4 ton with gas that ran 3.55 gears it would help mileage a ton, but it would be gutless as sh!t.
> It's the seam reason the f-4500 has 4.56 gears, tons it towing torque.


My 3/4 ton gasser gets about 13mpg. Doesn't seem to matter what I've got in the bed, I don't usually carry enough weight to have much effect. I've put somewhere in the 5k lb range in the bed and the brakes didn't stop me as fast, but little to no noticeable difference in acceleration.

Only drove it about 10 miles like that, and didn't check mileage.

A 4.10 would explain that. I guess I'll have to jack it up and see what gear it's got now - thanks ...


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, 2000 silverado 2500, new plugs & wires went from 12 to 13mpg... My old 85 1/2 ton got 10mpg all day, lol


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

thezoo said:


> Yeah, 2000 silverado 2500, new plugs & wires went from 12 to 13mpg... My old 85 1/2 ton got 10mpg all day, lol


A friend of mine just sold his 2000 silverado 1500 4x4. He put on one of those intakes with a conical K&N filter on the end, and a better exhaust. Made it breathe a lot easier. Then he circular filed the clutch fan and put an electric fan in, and his mileage increased pretty significantly.

With those basic, easy, and cheap mods, he was getting 20mpg in a 4x4 with the 5.3L v8

edit: I think he was running 33" tires on it, they weren't stock.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

smalpierre said:


> A friend of mine just sold his 2000 silverado 1500 4x4. He put on one of those intakes with a conical K&N filter on the end, and a better exhaust. Made it breathe a lot easier. Then he circular filed the clutch fan and put an electric fan in, and his mileage increased pretty significantly.
> 
> With those basic, easy, and cheap mods, he was getting 20mpg in a 4x4 with the 5.3L v8
> 
> edit: I think he was running 33" tires on it, they weren't stock.


Those are the same mods I'm planning...like to get 17-18 w/ 6.0...looking for 2 more yrs out of her.I've only had it for ~20 months


----------

